# Original oder nicht?



## Peter_AUT (26 Juni 2010)

Ich würde mir gerne Step 7 + wincc flexible zulegen. Habe bereits ein angebot von S und dachte mir, vielleicht findest ja in der bucht was.
Ich hätte sogar was gefunden, die Aussage "nur cd und Diskette mit Lizenz"
macht mich ein wenig stuzig. Bei weiteren nachsehen fällt mir auf, das der Verkäufer das gleiche Produkt schon 8x verkauft hat. 
Werd wohl eher die Finger davon lassen - oder? 
Bei der Suche "step 7 5.4" eingeben...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2010)

Mit Lizenzcertifikat wäre es in Ordnung.
Ohne nicht.


----------



## pylades (26 Juni 2010)

Sehr ominös!!!!

Pylades


----------



## Peter_AUT (26 Juni 2010)

Ominös dachte ich mir auch. Gibt ja auch Angbote mit Zertifikat


----------



## vierlagig (26 Juni 2010)

da siemens offensichtlich alle rechte auf gelbe disketten bei sich hat (zumindest find ich keine vergleichbar gelben zum kauf) ist dies vielleicht auch ein merkmal für "naja, vielleicht doch echt"

wer weiß von welchem lkw die gefallen sind...


----------



## Peter_AUT (26 Juni 2010)

laut den Bewertungen 21 seit Anfang des Jahres - die müssen wirklich von einem LKW gefallen sein...
Vielleicht fährt der auch mal bei mir vorbei


----------



## Rudi (26 Juni 2010)

Peter_AUT schrieb:


> laut den Bewertungen 21 seit Anfang des Jahres - die müssen wirklich von einem LKW gefallen sein...
> Vielleicht fährt der auch mal bei mir vorbei



Ich sehe Du kämpfst noch mit dem guten Gewissen. Da ist noch nicht alles verloren.


----------

